# Zerowater a cheap alternative to RO unit?



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

I'm looking to lower my tds a little. Could this work? They claim to have a tds score of 0.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I was wondering this too.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good as long as you don't need a lot of it. Your tds meter will confirm it is working and if you don't like it just return it if you get it from Target or Walmart.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Cheap? no. 

Each cartridge is good for 22.5 gallons before they start deteriorating very quickly. 

They produce RO like water, but since they have no waste water output, they clog up with all of that crap that RO units dump. Sure, it is good they don't waste as much water, but the argument about water usage towards manufacturing is probably just as strong.

If you have a high TDS to start, like I do(500) I bet it'd last even less. With a back flush on my RO/Di I can preserve it for a good deal of time. 

If you have really low TDS, It isn't even necessary.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Could you backwash a zerowater catridge with pute water? Is it a physical filter or membrane doing the work or is it some black magic?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I don't think they're designed to backwash and I imagine it would require some sort of way to do it with pressure, which is counter to it's design. 

You would have to use a couple of the only 22 gallons it produces to backwash it. Which I doubt would be very effective.


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, I've checked out the filter durability section and the cost of replacement filters. It's cheaper to buy a ro unit in the long run. 8-25 gallons of water if you have 500-200 tds = $15.00/per filter. Not worth it! The End


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yamaz said:


> Thanks, I've checked out the filter durability section and the cost of replacement filters. It's cheaper to buy a ro unit in the long run. 8-25 gallons of water if you have 500-200 tds = $15.00/per filter. Not worth it! The End


Yeah, you can easily get a perfectly nice RO filter for 75 bucks shipped to your door. It'll filter a heck of a lot more than 100 gallons


----------

